# URL umschreiben / weiterleiten



## retta (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte gerne das aus der url http://www.asdf.at?index.php&route=.... -> http://www.asdf.de?index.php&route=.... wird.
Nur sind regular expressions ein Rätsel für mich.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

grüße

retta


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

obwohl ich nun den konkreten Code nicht kenne :

warum denn gleich Regex?
Das würde doch (so wie Du es beschreibst) mit 'ner simplen Textersetzung gehen ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sheel (20. Dezember 2012)

Weil mod_rewrite kein String.replace hat?


----------

